# ShotSpotter Gunshot Detection System



## FastTrax (May 5, 2021)

www.shotspotter.com

www.facebook.com/SHOTSPOTTER/

www.twitter.com/shotspotter

www.instagram.com/shotspottertech/?hl=en

www.indeed.com/cmp/Shotspotter-2

www.atlasofsurveillance.org/search?vendor=ShotSpotter

www.southsideweekly.com/shots-heard-round-city-shotspotter-chicago-police/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunfire_locator


























https://www.youtube.com/user/shotspotter/videos


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2021)

My city uses a ShotSpotter system.

The Chief of Police recently said that he could not get along without ShotSpotter because gunfire in some areas of the city has become so common that people don't bother to report it.

IMO if it's not worth reporting it's not worth investigating.


----------



## FastTrax (May 5, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> My city uses a ShotSpotter system.
> 
> The Chief of Police recently said that he could not get along without ShotSpotter because gunfire in some areas of the city has become so common that people don't bother to report it.
> 
> IMO if it's not worth reporting it's not worth investigating.



 Actually in some jurisdictions ShotSpotter allows the agency involved to directly react and respond to the data sent to them without human intervention. If there are callers reporting shots in the general area of detection the police department generally confirms what they already detected.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Actually in some jurisdictions ShotSpotter allows the agency involved to directly react and respond to the data sent to them without human intervention. If there are callers reporting shots in the general area of detection the police department generally confirms what they already detected.


That's how it works here.

My point is that if the people that live in those communities are not concerned about the gunfire or the quality of life then it's a waste of resources to send the police to investigate.


----------



## jerry old (May 5, 2021)

Trax:
That's crazy! 
Move away from there!


----------



## FastTrax (May 5, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Trax:
> That's crazy!
> Move away from there!



U R right jo. It still is crazy and I moved away from the Crab Apple a long time ago. Aunt Bea is spot on about the uncaring attitudes of the clientele in some areas but it is one of the many unsavory resource draining and time wasting aspects of the overworked, underpaid and more so as of late the underappreciated men and women of a tough profession to have to respond to possible acts of violence even if one knows it's a phony call. The Columbus shooting fiasco is a perfect example of pick and choose to suit a skewed agenda. Shoot first to save your own life or the life of an innocent citizen and get hung out to dry, hesitate to shoot to save your own life and/or another life and you are uncaring and biased. Six of one, a half dozen of the other, no matter the outcome they won't call a plumber or a bus driver to do your job, strange.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 5, 2021)

Notice how when rumors of public video cameras started we all said No Way! because of our civil rights concerns. See how easily we gave up on that idea? What's next?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)

Interesting pictures.  I don't know if they have that in my city.  I know they had some kind of cameras way back when but not sure about it now.


----------



## Jules (May 5, 2021)

Wow.  I didn’t understand the title of this post.  It’s sad that this system is necessary.


----------



## Lewkat (May 6, 2021)

I can also see the merits of this system in locating snipers.  Too many get away.


----------

